# Trading Into DVC



## SuzanneSLO (May 31, 2011)

We own DVC and my parents and brother and sister-in-law own resorts in Isla de Margarita and Dominican Republic which trade through RCI.  They would like to stay at GCV, which is obviously not an option for an RCI trade at this time.  However, I can book them nights at the GCV for May 2012 with my DVC points if they can book me a week at BWV in October 2012 or May 2013.

In the past, they did not have enough trade power to even see DVC deposits in RCI.  Is this no longer an issue now that units have TPUs assigned to them?  If it is still the case, then it probably doesn't make sense to get their hopes up about a possible trade into DVC.

When I have asked before, my parents did not even know what they TPUs were for their Isla de Margarita timeshare.  I don't think they have used it for a while, however, so even if it has a low TPU, they might be able to 2 or even 3 weeks. My Bro and DSIL probably do know the TPUs for their Dominican timeshare as they traded for Kauai last minute last year.

Thanks for helping a newbie when it comes to RCI questions. -- Suzanne


----------



## MichaelColey (May 31, 2011)

SuzanneSLO said:


> We own DVC and my parents and brother and sister-in-law own resorts in Isla de Margarita and Dominican Republic which trade through RCI. They would like to stay at GCV, which is obviously not an option for an RCI trade at this time. However, I can book them nights at the GCV for May 2012 with my DVC points if they can book me a week at BWV in October 2012 or May 2013.


October 2012 might be tough to get into BWV (or BCV) since that's during the F&W Festival, but May 2013 shouldn't be difficult.


----------



## SuzanneSLO (Jun 8, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> October 2012 might be tough to get into BWV (or BCV) since that's during the F&W Festival, but May 2013 shouldn't be difficult.



Turns out that my parents seem to have 3 weeks currently on deposit with 33 TPUs, 17 TPUs and 19 TPUs.  I can't use my DVC points to reserve their GCV vacation until October, 2011, so we will probably re-visit it all at that time.  That should still give me time to trade for either October 2012 or May 2013.

I am having a little problem wrapping my head around the fact that my October week at BWV (in a studio) would be 72 points, while 3 nights at the GCV in a 1 BR would be 135.  It feels like such a trade is unfair to my parents but at the same time we are out more points than we would usually spend.  May is actually more expensive using DVC points, so that may be the better time for a "fair" trade and easier to accomplish as well. Thanks for your thoughts -- Suzanne


----------



## New2time (Aug 9, 2011)

Does anyone know the best value season to trade into for DVC? Does it have a value season? I've heard oct is the next to lowest season but is there any season lower than that?


----------



## loafingcactus (Aug 9, 2011)

New2time said:


> Does anyone know the best value season to trade into for DVC? Does it have a value season? I've heard oct is the next to lowest season but is there any season lower than that?



This is their seasons chart:
http://www.dvcbyresale.com/pointsCharts.php


----------



## New2time (Aug 9, 2011)

thanks a bunch!!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 9, 2011)

An RCI DVC sighting yesterday had July 4th weeks in most resorts.  You would think July 4th weeks would be more difficult to get than Food and Wine.


----------



## janej (Aug 9, 2011)

1 bedroom often cost more than twice many points as a studio.  We too only used points to get studios before.  Now that the kids are older, I plan to get two studios instead of one bedroom.  We don't need a kitchen, instead we prefer to get two bathrooms and more beds.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 9, 2011)

> Does anyone know the best value season to trade into for DVC? Does it have a value season? I've heard oct is the next to lowest season but is there any season lower than that?


Trading how?  As a DVC owner at another resort?  RCI Weeks?   RCI Points?  RCI via mini-system (e.g. Wyndham)?


----------



## New2time (Aug 9, 2011)

bnoble- trading from Wyndham points- I have put in ongoing search for AKV with 109,000 points for Oct 2012- wondering if i need to do search for other months as well- although working around a school schedule- i realize that will probably only get me a 1 BR but we don't spend much time in the room anyway.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 9, 2011)

In that case, the easiest way to tell is to look at *other* Orlando weeks during the same time period.  All units that are the same size in Orlando cost the same to book in Wyndham's portal.  Look at one of the resorts with oodles of inventory (e.g. Vistana or OL West) to see how they vary from month to month and week to week.  One caveat: values *do* change from time to time.  For example, right now February is High, and easter weeks are Prime.  But, February could change to Prime, or Easter to High, depending on RCI's whim.


----------

